# Area 51 Test Facility



## admin_old

Use this area to test the forum functions. Submit test posts, attach photos, edit your posts and any other top secret stuff you want to try. 

Feel free to add a new topic as well. You can delete your posts when you are done by using the "edit" button, then select the "delete post" check box at the top. To delete a topic you posted, you simply delete the first post inside the topic.

If you can't figure out how to delete what you posted, don't worry. One of the moderators will come in later and clean it up so its all neat and tidy.

Click buttons and explore! You can't mess it up so bad that we can't fix it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama

"Click buttons and explore! You can't mess it up so bad that we can't fix it.""

Haw! Bet me! I can mess up anything on a computer! :twisted:


----------



## Rex

Thats only because you have more powerful buttons.


----------



## McDanAx

About ready to use
this iPhone for a fishing weight.
Posting pics on the blk berry was simple. I'm sure this one is too, I'm just computer/
Hi tech retarded...


----------



## McDanAx

http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af360/DennyMcD/de4d1ee5.jpg


----------



## McDanAx

I quit


----------



## Rex

LOL... never give up! Your link was fine it was just missing the ending tag. I just clicked the URL button and pasted your link between the tags. Don't forget that if you want to make the picture to show up in the message it needs to be smaller than 500px X 500px to display. Anything bigger and it starts blowing out the side of the forum.


----------



## McDanAx

It may be easier to just go back to the blackberry...

Any idea how I make the pic 500x500?
Ive had that pic so long the kids (2 and 4 legged) both have doubled in size...


----------



## Rex

McDanAx said:


> Any idea how I make the pic 500x500?


Any type of photo editing program will resize a picture. If you don't have one then here is a good online site that will do it for free. http://www.shrinkpictures.com/ Just upload the photo and tell it what size you want it to be.

You can also do it the quick and dirty way by right clicking on it and tell it to send the picture to a mail recipient. Windows will ask if you want to make it smaller. You can set different sizes in Windows 7 or pick "make it smaller" in Windows XP. Send it to yourself and windows does an automatic resize for you.


----------

